# again everything is gone



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

yes ,my yard is bare! once again the trash stopped by and took it all!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Damn! Sorry Uncle! Almost nothing more disheartening than seeing a POS come and take/ruin it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't understand. The trash people took your haunt? Or your supplies?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

scareme said:


> I don't understand. The trash people took your haunt? Or your supplies?


:jol: I am also perplexed....what does that mean????


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

... seems that someone took advantage of Uncle's sleeping habits and stole everything in the store. THAT may crimp my "haunt" aspirations, yeah. Then again, we buy nothing but the gourds and cornstalks, so the loss would be limited. Worst is when they destroy the display AND hurl the gourds at the house. Seen that, too. Nasty tricksters.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL - i think he was calling the bad people that stole his stuff Trashy... not like the garbage man came and cleaned up his yard.

very sorry uncle


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Me no likey that!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Sit out there with a twelve gauge and be quick with a shovel!
Did you report this to the police?
Did you take photos of your setup so that you have something to show the police?
This sounds like a personal vendetta or you're building some incredible props, maybe both.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

That truly sucks.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Saturday8pm said:


> ... seems that someone took advantage of Uncle's sleeping habits and stole everything in the store. THAT may crimp my "haunt" aspirations, yeah. Then again, we buy nothing but the gourds and cornstalks, so the loss would be limited. Worst is when they destroy the display AND hurl the gourds at the house. Seen that, too. Nasty tricksters.


Do you know him or is that your guess?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

scareme said:


> I don't understand. The trash people took your haunt? Or your supplies?


uncle willie has been a member since 4/13/2004. Knowing him, he's talking about his ex-wife. But then again, his posts are hard to follow.


----------



## debbietrs (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank goodness I live by a Highway Patrol Officer.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Hauntiholik said:


> Do you know him or is that your guess?


Everybody's got somethin' to hide 'cept me and my Uncle! But yeah, 
that's the way I read his post. His predicament is a case study of why 
I won't put good $$$ into outside decorations ... heck, I get jacked 
every time I buy Christmas lights! Not ONE string survives 5 years on!




debbietrs said:


> Thank goodness I live by a Highway Patrol Officer.


Double-edged sword there. We live next door to an ex-cop who never 
put away his badge, if you follow me drift. So, a good / BAD thing.

There's a state trooper who lives farther down the street, never had 
a prob, he's cool. Never gave him reason anyhow.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's terrible! Sorry to hear that Uncle Willie. 

This is exactly why I kill myself setting up my entire haunt on Halloween and rip everything down afterwards the same night. It sucks but I give no one a chance to screw with my stuff.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Lunatic said:


> This is exactly why I kill myself setting up my entire haunt on Halloween and rip everything down afterwards the same night. It sucks but I give no one a chance to screw with my stuff.


I figured we weren't alone in that, good to read that someone else is as insane (and tired on Nov. 1st) as we are!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

same here...wife thinks I am crazy, but it must happen. I also have to fit everything plus two cars in the garage....cause I am NOT cleaning egg off of a car at 5a.m.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

This is why I am chaining my stuff. Chained the gate keeper and other props. Keeper is chainrd to the cemetery columns and chains are on the ground. It almost looks like part of the decor. So if anyone wants to take him they will have to haul the columns which are attached to the cemetery fence. So they will either break them in the process and walk with nothing worth it or it will give me a chance to show them my 9mm


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm saddened to hear that. Shame some people are so disrespectful.


----------

